# Replacing rockler dovetail bits



## gazingm42 (Oct 10, 2009)

Router Gurus,

I new to dovetails but not routing.

I have a new rockler dovetail jig. I have a 1/2" router. But the
bits on rockler use a shaft that is 8mm vs the normal 1/4. It then 
uses the 1/2 - 8mm collet reducer.

So its been said that the rockler bits are not the best quaility and than
one should consider buying new bits for dovetails.

Because of this you are forced to 

1. buy rockler 8mm shanks
2. buy 1/4 shanks

Is there other quality companies that use this 8mm shank?

If not what do you all recommend to replace these bits in the 1/4 shank?

Can you just buy any 14 degree X 1/2 and 8 degree X 1/2 with out bearings?

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi gazingm

You are not locked it to buying the Rockler router bit(s)
the link below will have all you need and want.

MLCS dovetail, candlestand router bits

MLCS router bit and Katana index

adaptor bushings and ball bearing guides
==========



gazingm42 said:


> Router Gurus,
> 
> I new to dovetails but not routing.
> 
> ...


----------

